
Interview with Markus Frind - AdSense Millionaire - vuknje
http://www.workhappy.net/2006/06/interview_with_.html
======
ivan
First I was impressed by Frind's work but then I realized I'm from (in mr.
frind's opinion) from third-world country cos I can't register there so I
asked my friend working in the UK to create an account for me and .... it's
something to puke inside especially those huge loads of adsense. Btw, it's not
an interview its "questions without replies"

~~~
jamongkad
Where are you from?

